# [v] msi n460 gtx hawk



## Manillaroad (3. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute! 
 Verkaufe hier besagte Grafikkarte. Das Gerät wird von mir in der Originalverpackung und allen beiliegenden Kabeln und Adaptern verkauft. Mitgeliefert wird auch das noch original verpackte Assassin's Creed 2, welches nie geöffnet und damit logischerweise auch noch nicht installiert wurde, da ich das Spiel schon vorher besessen habe Die Grafikkarte hatte ich zwar (kurzzeitig) verbaut, sie ist aber in Topzustand,absolut in Ordnung und läuft einwandfrei. Freue mich bei Interesse auf eure PM's, bitte mit Preisvorstellung, bin gerne bereit, mit euch über den Preis zu handeln Bei Fragen stehe ich euch natürlich jederzeit zur Verfügung!

 Beste Grüsse


----------



## Manillaroad (4. Juni 2011)

Ok, aufgrund mehrerer Nachfragen, der angepeilte Verkaufspreis liegt bei 120 Euro. 

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Manillaroad (13. Juni 2011)

Ok, kleines Preisupdate: Ich würde mich für 100 Euro (exklusive Versand) von der Karte trennen! Bei Interesse einfach melden

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Manillaroad (14. Juni 2011)

Die Karte ist immer noch zu haben


----------

